# Riser Bars, Why?



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I was recently wondering why basically every DJ/Street bike (including mine) has at least 1 inch rise bars. It just seems odd to me that we would work so hard to achieve a low front end by getting a rigid fork, or reducing the travel of a suspended fork, only to put high bars on. I understand that the fork A-C height can change the geometry of the bike, but wouldn't it make sense to just enjoy the whole low front end package? Or am I missing something great (like bunny hopping or spinning advantages) by only having 1 inch rise bars, and should I be trading up for 3 inch rise bars? What are your thoughts?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

you still want a low end underneath you, but for comfort purposes i think you need rise in handlebars. bmx bikes have like 8" rise because the bikes would be too small otherwise


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

it depends how tall you are and how low you want your bike to feel.

remember, your typical xc mountain bike was designed around a stem that angles up. so that's where they get the rise.

whereas DJ bikes are using bmx style no-rise stems. therefore no rise bars with a no-rise stem would feel too low for taller riders.

a 24" wheel bmx cruiser typically has 5" or 6" rise bars. with a 26" bmx cruiser sometimes riders get their bars a little lower. so it kinda makes sense that when you add the suspension in with a 26" mtbmx bike you're gonna want 2" or 3" inch rise bars.









Volume SLedgehammer 26" wheel bmx









Weezy Jefferson bars 3.25" rise, by Nemesis Project
for discussion, see: https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202319


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Lots of people have moved from longer travel forks to lower ones.
Higher bars make manuals seem easier. 
It's a bit of a trend, people will always follow them.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

You should ride higher bars just because everyone else does. Pay no attention to what is comfortable to you...


----------



## bingpwr (Jul 6, 2008)

I was curious about this too...I have a Giant STP regular, and I'm a short rider...would riser bars help me achieve manuals easier because I have a hard time pulling back and remaining near the back of my wheel.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

I run 2" Protapers cause with 1" ones I feel my weight is too far over the frontwheel which makes me nosedive too soon in the air.

It does matter how long your tt is, shorter tt means lower bar cause your weight is already further over the backwheel.

And as you said, lower forks mean better geometry in most cases, bb is lower ,h/a is steeper and the effective tt lenght is greater. Also the weight of the frame and stem is lower which makes handling better, like a cruiser or bmx.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

bingpwr said:


> I was curious about this too...I have a Giant STP regular, and I'm a short rider...would riser bars help me achieve manuals easier because I have a hard time pulling back and remaining near the back of my wheel.


No. If you're a shorter rider, you should continue to ride shorter bars. It won't affect manuals.

Watch riders who have their knees slightly bent and are in a normal riding stance. What is the level of their grips? If you see a real tall dude on a bike with low bars (whether it's a 20, 24 or 26), the level of the grips might be right at knee level. (In my opinion that's too low, but to each his own!!!) Mostly they are above the knee up to mid-thigh level. If your grips are hip or stomach level they are starting to be too high. If they are up to your chest level, your bike is way too big for you.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Also bmx race bikes tend to have loverrise bars than their street and dirt bretheren.

I like the high risers on my street rig but must have thge low ones for my race bike.
it makes it handle so much better in race situations.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Because I'm tall.
I don't like being a hunchback.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I think lower bars give you a bit more leverage. A little like wider vs. narrower.
Tall bars will make the bike come up easier into a manual position, but can slightly reduce the size of the 'sweet spot' from what I've noticed..


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Maybe I will try some rise bars... Any recomendations on which ones, perferably not too heavy.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Why riser bars? They make your e-Dick bigger.


----------



## hairygut (May 4, 2007)

i honestly got rise bars because all the top pro's ride high rise bars. I figure they must have a reason for it.


----------

